# JS Bach - Concerto for four harpsichords, BWV 1065



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Bach made a number of transcriptions of Antonio Vivaldi's concertos, especially from his L'estro Armonico, adapting them for solo harpsichord and solo organ, but for the Concerto for 4 violins in B minor, op.3 no.10, RV 580, he decided to use four harpsichords and orchestra. This is the only harpsichord concerto by Bach which was not an adaptation of his own material. Bach has the four harpsichords playing differently-articulated in a very unusual tonal blend, while providing some additional virtuosity and tension in the other movements.

This is probably my favourite baroque concerto. I have been fascinated of this masterpiece since the day I first listened to it, several years ago when I was about 12 years old.

Here you have the Concerto for 4 violins in B minor, RV 580 by Antonio Vivaldi performed by Il Giardino Armonico/Antonini:






and now the Concerto for four harpsichords, BWV 1065 from Johann Sebastian Bach performed by The English Concert/Pinnock:


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I like the piano version of BWV 1065 performed by Collard, Wallez, Ensemble Orchestral de Paris, and some other pianists.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This is my very favourite, sorry no harpsichord. 
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/E4156552


----------

